# Full Access to the Market Place



## Ash 7215 (May 18, 2010)

Although I am not a fully active forum member, adding regular posts, I have joined TTOC last year to support the club. As a member should I be able to advertise items on the MarketPlace ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ash, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281

TTF has had probs with scammers & fraudsters, so rules had to change for everyone.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ash 7215 (May 18, 2010)

I am a TTOC member (membership number W00345)..Does that mean I should have full access?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ash, As you have not added your membership banner, your access has not been updated.
Follow instructions in link to add your membership banner & Admin will sort out the rest.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

As below thanks



T3RBO said:


> When you have added your TTOC membership number banner to your signature, add you name to below thread
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you add your TTOC banner to your sig

```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00345&user=INSERT YOUR USERNAME HERE[/img]
```
Then post in this thread

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

i can add you to the TTOC group


----------



## Ash 7215 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ash 7215 (May 18, 2010)

Have now added the membership banner ...hopefully it will now show on my posts


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ash, Post in this link now, to speed up your PM/access rights.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

